# Mixing Spirits



## countrylady (Jan 18, 2010)

_This is beautiful it was wrote for me  Let me know what you think !_


She is A Wild Horse Spirit behaved but not broken, a soul longing to be free 
her Honor is to serve those that she loves, a pride that knows no Degree
to be a pleasure of heart to those that she loves, to serve them all that she can
through envy and spite she does what is right, a peace only she understands

Ridiculed and rejected for pursuit of what's right,her compassion mistaken for a weakness.
her beauty and talent draws wrath friend and foe, doing more only calls on more malice
They Know in their heart that they long to be like her, its easier to rip her instead
But she never falters and doesn't look back, Her soul pushes her straight ahead

A mixing of Spirit Of Her and Wild horses, both taught of things they should be 
somewhere a voice on the wind keeps a calling. break loose My spirit be free 
With others around shes alone in the Paddock,turning to her only in need
she faces the storms alone in the dark,to their world she'll never concede

Her Love of Others was always her guide, and they use it against her own good
Instead of anger she turns right away, returning evil is not in her blood
Theres something starting to Burn in her soul, A feeling that she can't keep down
its that Mixing of Spirit of her and Wild horses,that she needs to run to free ground

At Night and In early morn she'll walk the fences,in the fields where she was raised
strands of wire put up in her mind, Borders she was taught to obey
looking over the fences out toward the Mountains,watching Brumbys out running wild 
Her Heart Wants Leap out over the fences, cept for the rules she has known since a Child

she returns to her pasture mates Over again,still they they reject and frown
Each day when she walks the fence line, till a stretch of wire begins to comes down
she looks toward the mountains, She could jump the a few wires
But its not the fence that holds her in, her minds Borders is where she is mired

If I Jump it they'll call me A wild one, they will ridicule and they'll Despise
But if she has to stay in this field one more day, Her smile will be just a disguise
walk the fence one last round another wire comes down, spirit soring as she starts to run
she looks back at her mates this time its to late, her Borders are already undone

she'll not look back its to late for that, her spirit Already is free
to turn around Would be to give in, To all that she'll disagree
her mates run the fence line calling her back, into the safety of the field
But she gave them all their chances she could, this time she will not yield

others could not cross or tear down the borders, of the fences built in their mind
once again she draws wrath but still she is envied, for the Spirit That draws her lines
now its her life to control for the freedom she owns, only she now marks out her courses
its now her day She'll choose her way, Mixing the Spirit of Her And Wild horses





Dave King
Its A cowboythang Productions
Copyright 2009


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

It's beautiful! Really takes hold of you emotionally. Someone must care for you very much.


----------



## countrylady (Jan 18, 2010)

_thank you..yes a lovely friend of mine _


----------

